# Haunt Theme Uncertainty?



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

OK, for those who knew I was going to a "dark carnival" theme this year, I apologize. It would have been a cool theme. But things have changed. It all started when I ordered the Terror Syndicate prop building video #4, which is about building a walk-thru haunt. I've always wanted to host two kinds of haunts: a party haunt, or a walk-thru. Now I've decided I'm going to do both. I'll build a large, temporary room in my dad's garage, decorate the hell out it, as well as decorate the inside of my house. The party will be for my friends at school; I'll show horror movies, play horror-themed music, and much more. It should be fun! And on Halloween I'll open up the room in the garage, for trick-or-treaters to walk through. However, there are two issues.One: because I'm in high school, I don't have a lot money to throw around, so I'll have to postpone the walk-thru until 2011, and I'll take a small break from haunting this year. This part does have it's advantages, I can visit a LOT more haunted attractions this year, as well as be less stressed out on Halloween. But here's my real problem: for the 2011 haunt, I'm not sure what to theme it as! I've got two ideas and two names. One is "13th Street Morgue", and that's basically a mash-up of different themes, everything from spooky laboratory to spider's lair. The other one is "Belsco Manor" and is a theme I've been developing for a while now. It's a mix of "haunted mansion" and "classic Hallowe'en" i.e, jack-o-lanterns, scarecrows, cornstalks, witches, graveyards, things like that. Both are good ideas, but I can't choose between the two! I'm posting this in hopes that my fellow spookables can help me pick between them. I'd appreciate any advice. Thanks!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

If I had to choose one of these themes for my own haunt, I'd definitely go with the haunted mansion/halloween idea. specially if I didn't have a large amount of money to spend. The haunted mansion theme is easier to pull off, and you can pick up all kinds of cheap things to use for props both online and in the stores that translate well for the haunt. In my opinion making props for a traditional halloween can be lots of fun, and fairly simple to make. Going with the Thirteenth Street Morgue theme seems to me is going to be much more expensive, but can be a blast to make. Since you have more than a year to come up with all kinds of ideas, and can save up some funds with which to spend on somewhat more expensive ideas, the laboratory theme sounds like it would be a great idea for the garage. Then maybe turn the inside of the house possibly into the morgue, and have "bodies" covered with sheets, and maybe some body parts lying around. There's all kinds of ideas you can come up with, just have fun with it!!


----------



## grantbrott (Feb 22, 2010)

I would go with the second theme since its something you have been developing and already have interest in. Plus like howlin mad jack said getting items is way easy for a mansion/halloween idea, hit up some farms or whatever to get some corn stocks probably for free when you tell them what its for, hit thrift stores and yard sales for other decorative items. I think its a much easier theme to pull off especially with your location and space.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm not going to help since I'm going to contradict the others and say, go for the morgue.

I think the morgue idea lets you be more inventive with less. Especially in a garage setting. Some well laid rusty pipes leading up the walls. Blood and filth stained sheets covering the walls. Hanging chains, with a few flickering lights, hanging body parts, dead bodies on carts (either static or friends as actors). You could line one wall with morgue type doors made from painted, rusted, pink foam board.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I think DarkLore is absolutely correct on this!
Fear can be simple & almost everyone fears death. Spending a bit of time on a moruge display (totally static) would be more dramatic & scary IMO, than all the "mish-mash" generic TV(PG) style Halloween Deco you could pick-up on the cheep!
Simplistic-Realism has its advantages....


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I absolutely say the Belsco manor theme is what I would do. I have always liked the more monster halloween theme rather than the dead body gory type stuff. Of course there is nothing wrong with either it is just my preference.


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

I would say the morgue. Zurgh said it already and I'll say it again, realism is scary!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I'd go with Belsco Manor. I'm a sucker for a cohesive theme, plus I personally prefer the dark, classic, creepy style. Both styles are great, and the Morgue idea would definitely give you more freedom, but if I had to choose, I'd go with the manor. That's just my personal preference.

Whatever you choose, have fun and keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I think in the end YOU need to decide what your goals are, if they are to have fun, then the Haunted Mansion style haunt may work better for you. If it's strictly a scare thing that does it for you then the morgue route may be the better way to go. You also need to see what kind of help or labor you can get for doing this. If this is truly a solo effort, then I'd say go with the morgue. It's easier to have a static layout and just be the undertaker overseeing it if you have to be alone.


----------

